# DeWalt Tools?



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

dynamowhum said:


> . I have had dewalts in the past and was disapointed in them. They just did not hold up.


I thought DeWalt bought up the European ELU tool manufacturers? 
ELU had en excellent reputation as pro tools but at very high prices.
The present bright yellow DeWalt tools in Europe look very like jazzed up ELU models.
Perhaps the ELU quality has been allowed to slip by the new management?
Does anybody have any direct experience of the latest DeWalt tools?
I always wanted an ELU router but the price was too high for the amount of use I could give it.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I know you're looking for direct experience, but I can give you pretty reliable second hand experience..

One of my best friends owns a contracting business (beenabout 15years). Very particular about his tools. Brand of choice for most tools: DeWalt.

For some items, he'll break off the DeWalt stuff, but he's a believer.

JCD


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks, JCD

There was a gentleman in the UK, over 20 years ago now, who offered woodwork machining classes specifically using ELU tools. I think he also wrote a book on their use.

A quick Google search suggests that ELU have indeed been taken over by DeWalt.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I remodel homes on the side, I also am an avid woodworker. I highly recommend DeWalt cordless tools. I swear by DeWalt, Milwakee, and Porter Cable for different reasons each.

Darren


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

I spent the last 1.5 years as a HT installer. As a result, I used a 18v De Walt cordless drill a lot, and this includes hammer drilling through masonry. It worked very well. The only minor issue that I had was that occassionally it would be difficult to change the speed range/torque range setting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

My job as an elevator constructor keeps me in contact with many differant types of corded and cordless power tools. The best cordless drill by far is the DeWalt X- series 18 volt. Believe it, we use it to drill through 1/2" steel plate with 1/4"-3/8" bits at times when getting power is difficult or time consuming. The clutch went out of it middle of last year, took it to A DeWalt shop and had it back a week later. It is by far our most used tool. On the other hand, we had 2 Milwaukee 18 volt drills that were terrible, would not recomend them to anybody. As far as sawsalls, Milwaukee is on top, ours has been in use steady for 5 years now. My sawsall at home is a DeWalt which is a very good unit, but am not sure if it could stand up like a milwaukee. as far as heavy 1/2" corded drills, milwaukees are our tool of choise, very strong units. On jobsites we work on, DeWalt tools are common, cordless drills and portable table saws, most guys I talk to are happy with them. I am a fan of both of these companies tools, each has its best and not so good. We have just recieved a Panasonic cordless 18 volt low speed handheld saw for cutting metal and has shown promise, but only time will tell as it gets worked. Hope this helps you.

Dano


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the all the feedback. 

It just goes to show how quality varies. Not just between the different manufacturers but between the items in their ranges. 
Names also become more meaningless with time as one company takes over another.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Isn't DeWalt part of Black and Decker?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

majorloser said:


> Isn't DeWalt part of Black and Decker?


Last I knew B&D owned the DeWalt brand but the tools are very different from each other.

Something to note: Home Depot's brand RIGID tools are slowly gaining my respect. I have used and now own a few RIGID machines and they are proving to be quite good, they come with cases that are actually well thought out for holding the machines/tools and other equipment.

Example: I bought the RIGID trim router for doing laminate countertops and it is very solid, great features like a heavy gauge LONG power chord, adjustable base with fine adjustment, nice accessories and the bearings are very smooth. I'm pleasantly surprised. I'll be comparing the RIGID compound mitre saw with DeWalt here soon.


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Dewalt may be owned by B&D but it's a big difference. It's like two different companies. I won't buy anything with Black and Decker on it but own several DeWalt tools that take a beating and keep on going.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got two 18V cordless driver/drills, an 18V sabre saw, an 18V hammer drill, and a corded jigsaw, oh and a torch, all DeWalt.

I wouldn't look elsewhere. I'm an electrician by trade and need my tools to last. One of the drills has been going strong for around 6 years (second set of batteries) and has survived rough daily use (drilling 20mm holes through brick, 25mm holes through structural pine, 120mm holes through sheet steel etc) and has had it's share of knocks, including being thrown off a roof (I got a little frustrated...)

They're awesome tools.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i own a contrcting/building co. myself, and i use rigid 99% of the time. lifetime, no ask warranty if you fill out the paper work. for cordless i use bosch 24v, had the kit for five years now, no problems, no obstacles they couldn't overcome.


----------

